

How to automate invites to a Slack community - nicolamattina
https://blog.stamplay.com/launch-your-community-with-a-fully-automated-slack-signup-page/

======
nicolamattina
In this post, we explain how to automate invites to create a Slack community.
The hack is done using our API-based development platform Stamplay, takes few
minutes to be implemented and can be done for free.

